# Please help!!



## GodsChild (Sep 9, 2013)

I just saw a video about Plastisol transfers and wanted to know if anyone has done this. I saw the self weeding paper and I think it's very cool. But I have no idea what is the best printer or paper to purchase. 

Can anyone help me???


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

April Fools?

Self weeding paper is used with ink jet transfers, plastisol needs no weeding.


----------



## GodsChild (Sep 9, 2013)

So to be clear, the ink jet printer uses plastisol ink and the press cures it to the shirt?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

GodsChild said:


> So to be clear, the ink jet printer uses plastisol ink and the press cures it to the shirt?


No. You are getting processes mixed up. Maybe that is the fault of the video. Not sure what video you saw so can't say. Plastisol ink is used with screen printing equipment. If you saw a video with an inkjet printer printing self weeding sheets it wasn't plastisol ink. Check out some more videos.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

April fools troll


----------

